# Rust Fungus



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Has anyone got any experience with Lawn fungus. I feel like I've got it pretty bad, at least enough to notice my lawn is lighter than my neighbours now. (Both of which use a company and laid fertilizer down two weeks ago). I applied some nitrogen via foliar last night and it's been raining all day. Hoping the sun will bring out the dark green again but it's making me pull my hair out in the mean time as last week it looked darker than my neighbours.

I've seen posts on to add nitrogen an let it grow out but not sure if anyone has a better idea.

The photo with the lawn stripes was 8 days ago and the other front lawn photo is today.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I think most of us here do. I keep propaconazole and azoxystrobin on cycle here all summer. I've still had rust this year. My mower still has a nice nacho-cheesy color on the black deck as I type this. Lawn is largely recovered though. Looks like the foliar propaconazole got it.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> I think most of us here do. I keep propaconazole and azoxystrobin on cycle here all summer. I've still had rust this year. My mower still has a nice nacho-cheesy color on the black deck as I type this. Lawn is largely recovered though. Looks like the foliar propaconazole got it.


I'll look into those products thanks!!
I don't have that nacho colour at all that's where I am confused, when I read about it it'll say it rubs off on your shoes an I took white paper towel to my lawn an had no rust on it??


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I can't tell if it's rust from your pics. I'm pretty sure it's a fungus though…


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> I can't tell if it's rust from your pics. I'm pretty sure it's a fungus though…


Will the products you mentioned more than likely kill whatever fungus it is if it's not rust?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Mine is just starting up. Most areas look like your photos, but I found a few with the telltale orange spores already.

It's such a headache and I've never had luck fixing it with fertilizer. Eople say it's so easy, but that's not my experience. I'm tempted to use Propiconazole everywhere in the back and side yard in the next couple of weeks to prevent it, but I hate using fungicides over large areas. The thing is, when it gets bad and spreads everywhere, forget it...annoying and really lowers the turf quality and makes a mess. Last year, I had a somewhat brown lawn in Fall. Kept doing foliar N, bag mowing, etc. What a hassle.

The photos you showed are likely the very beginning of rust infection, possibly with other disease combined, and exactly what I have. We both know from experience how it looks when it starts. Now would be the time to treat preventatively. I'm being stubborn for some reason. But the outcome is always the same as Summer and Fall progress.

It gets so old.

And yes, it gets far worse than what you have right now. That's nothing...it hasn't produced spores yet in most of your grass. I only see a few blades with them in your photos. When it does, the lawn turns orange and the powdery spores go everywhere when you mow and get tracked all over and coat your mower, shoes, etc...and get transferred around.

They say it's not a bad disease in lawns and just put down N and mow to get rid of it, but that hasn't worked for me and I can't tolerate it year after year, lol.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

So I think I've confirmed I have Rust Fungus lol anyone have any secrets to getting rid of it?!


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I hope you are bagging the clippings.


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

I woke up to some rust this morning too. Any one have any luck using Clearys for it? I don't want to use PPZ as I sprayed some Tnex about a week ago.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

SpiveyJr said:


> I hope you are bagging the clippings.


I just bagged this cut. Ordered some PPZ probably be a week before I get it. Suppose to be sun all week so hoping to stress the lawn an cut it down and bag at the end of the week hopefully helps!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I used headway g and AMS (.20 #/ ksqft weekly). That seemed to clear it up in about a week. I do have some additional mushroom caps, but the rust is gone. Live in WI with 60% KBG and rye/ fescue.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Got back from vacation the other day and mow turned up rust color on mower........
Going to try and avoid blanket fungicide kids, dog, chickens.
Will start N apps whenever it looks like rain.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Left my lawn without water since Sunday had a little sprinkle here and their with overcast but it's been 26,27,27 with pure sun last few days it's starting to stress my lawn so considering mowing tonight, AMS .2lb sq' and then heavy water tomorrow morning. Or wait another day an do this process starting tomorrow night? Suppose to be 27 tomorrow and pure sun, as well as Friday. Then t-storms Saturday but don't want to stress the lawn too much. Also have some ppz on way says it'll be here Friday.

Anyone against this attempt or hold off a bit longer in the grass cut and watering?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

That's what I'm currently doing (it's been in the high 70/ low 80 for the last two weeks. I've been putting down .20/ksqft per week for the last 3 weeks and haven't had any issues (other than a burn that was my fault).


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Jonslawn said:


> Left my lawn without water since Sunday had a little sprinkle here and their with overcast but it's been 26,27,27 with pure sun last few days it's starting to stress my lawn so considering mowing tonight, AMS .2lb sq' and then heavy water tomorrow morning. Or wait another day an do this process starting tomorrow night? Suppose to be 27 tomorrow and pure sun, as well as Friday. Then t-storms Saturday but don't want to stress the lawn too much. Also have some ppz on way says it'll be here Friday.
> 
> Anyone against this attempt or hold off a bit longer in the grass cut and watering?


While it could be done without very adverse affects. You should avoid fertilizing and cutting if the grass is stressed from drought and disease. I would water heavy in the morning, cut the lawn Friday morning, then treat with fungicide.

Edit: I would treat the disease before fertilizing, but I'm not familiar with with rust fungus on how soon you can push growth to get rid of it.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Robs92k said:


> That's what I'm currently doing (it's been in the high 70/ low 80 for the last two weeks. I've been putting down .20/ksqft per week for the last 3 weeks and haven't had any issues (other than a burn that was my fault).


Okay, think I might hold off one more night. My lawn is probably close to 6" tall right now it's just around the side walk an driveway pavers that the lawns browning a bit but the temps are dropping over night so lots of wet grass in the morning!

I'll chop the lawn tomorrow night and drop some AMS an maybe the ppz Friday. For fungicides I wonder if it needs to be applied with a surfactant and if it should be in the evening as well with the high temps


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I'll defer to Lawn Whisperer…I'm a newb myself. From the pics the lawn actually looks healthy, just orange from the spores. My lawn was looking stressed, but had some good growth. Gmans advice was to drop a fungicide (headway g)and spoon feed N .2# ksqft once per week, water in.

I'm case it helps, I dropped after/ before pics. Roughly 2-3 weeks since first app. HOC 3.25"

The little research I did said Rust does no harm to lawns…just looks bad.

After

Before


There is a fungicide guide that gives you some great advice/ information on this site.

You can also look up the label (recommended)…usually there is a mixing order and/ or a note about use of surfactants, etc. and order to mix them in. I haven't used any yet. Some swear by them and others don't use them at all. That might be a good side question specific to fungicides.

Again, I'll defer to those with more experience and hope I'm not leading you astray!


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Robs92k said:


> I'll defer to Lawn Whisperer…I'm a newb myself. From the pics the lawn actually looks healthy, just orange from the spores. My lawn was looking stressed, but had some good growth. Gmans advice was to drop a fungicide (headway g)and spoon feed N .2# ksqft once per week, water in.
> 
> I'm case it helps, I dropped after/ before pics. Roughly 2-3 weeks since first app. HOC 3.25"
> 
> ...


Nice view Rob! 
It does look a lot better! From afar my lawn looks awesome an lush still. It's just once you stand over it you definitely see a lot of yellow and brown grass blades! But I picked a few today an all rubbed rust off on me! Probably leave the lawn longer tomorrow for the heat an then take it back an drop that AMS tomorrow night an water heavy Friday morning. Been wanting to put my elemental sulphur down as well too but I may hold off. Doesn't seem to have an effect on burning but I don't want to stress my lawn too much! Trying to lower my ph at the same time so I don't run into as many issues like this fungus down the road!


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

I don't think you can go wrong with that approach.

You might want to drop that sulfur next year. It needs a longer period of high heat to really take effect. Check out the soil amendment thread…it talks about this and a study that might make you change your mind. It certainly won't hurt…I actually dropped some a few weeks back to calibrate my spreader…but I don't expect any change. I'm all AMS, FAS, citric, and a few chems that will allow me to work with the high ph…or go around it (all learned here). Including my 7.9 ph water source, lol.

**if you do it, let me know if you see a change.

Good luck! Start a journal and post some reg pics. I'd like to see the progress.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Robs92k said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with that approach.
> 
> You might want to drop that sulfur next year. It needs a longer period of high heat to really take effect. Check out the soil amendment thread…it talks about this and a study that might make you change your mind. It certainly won't hurt…I actually dropped some a few weeks back to calibrate my spreader…but I don't expect any change. I'm all AMS, FAS, citric, and a few chems that will allow me to work with the high ph…or go around it (all learned here). Including my 7.9 ph water source, lol.
> 
> ...


I really should start a journal I thought about it but this has been my first year of really committing to my lawn and soil tests and all that good stuff! I've taken photos so I'll make a journal when life slows down a little!

I will probably still drop an app of it, I read a little and watched some videos they said worse case it'll sit their over the winter and work it's magic in the spring! I've ordered some citric acid though for my FAS apps but I should have got more. I want it more for the ph levels now after doing some research! Just pricy for me to have it shipped since I'm in Canada it's like $50 shipping so I'm dropping $100 almost for 20lbs!

Snapped a couple pics while I was out for a walk with the fam! It's not looking bad compared to most who cut their lawns short this week! 🤣


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Shaggy, but looks way better than mine. Very nice neighborhood too!


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Robs92k said:


> Shaggy, but looks way better than mine. Very nice neighborhood too!


Just checked your photos , will trade you homes any day lol can't even compare how my petty 2700sq' lawn looks to your 10 acre property! My wife and I have been on property hunt for years it's wild up here! Extremely pricy now to own land in country side now! Thanks though I appreciate it! Hopefully get this rust contained so I can really enjoy the deep green this fall!


----------



## drcolossus11 (Jun 23, 2021)

Walked through the backyard last night and my shoes looked like Cheetos after. Gonna push some N and a low dose of Azoxy and Clearys.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

drcolossus11 said:


> Walked through the backyard last night and my shoes looked like Cheetos after. Gonna push some N and a low dose of Azoxy and Clearys.


Be careful of low doses!
From what Ive read it can actually allow the disease to gain a tolerance to the product. So I would go with the reccomended dose


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I've had success spraying propi on rust. Otherwise, it seems to just hang around non stop. Bagging and nitrogen had no effect.

I've recently been informed to decrease my HOC and to pick up on my watering.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Got my hands on propiconazole 14.3 today. Still dealing with my rust fungus but I cut the last last night and dropped some AMS. Watered this morning .5" but wasn't sure when I should apply the propiconazole at this point? I always see suggestions of first thing in the morning so wasn't sure if it's bad to do it in the evening or if it needs to stay on the grass blades for so long?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

doverosx said:


> Bagging and nitrogen had no effect.


Same here. The spores were already everywhere. There were more than enough already to spread the disease. Plus, grass blades had died by October and it looked terrible. I've been doing this battle for a few years now, and it has gotten worse from year-to-year.



doverosx said:


> I've had success spraying propi on rust. Otherwise, it seems to just hang around non stop.


I have some on order and will likely spray next week...everywhere. I want to be done with this before it gets terrible.



doverosx said:


> I've recently been informed to decrease my HOC and to pick up on my watering.


Careful. I read that increasing the HOC can help temporarily, due to more surface area, so that's what I'm doing for the next week or so. It will need to be lowered back again soon after this. Decreasing HOC too much can make it more drought stressed, which can make the disease worse. Where I am, the temps are picking up for a week or so, so it would be a bad decision for me to lower the HOC now.

Pick on watering: yes. But only if your lawn was somewhat drought stressed before that. Too much wetness can make the problem worse. I'm increasing my watering, but not beyond what's actually necessary. If it wasn't drought stressed at all, I wouldn't increase it at all. It doesn't need extra water. Don't need to over-water.

Adding a little fertilizer in combination with all of the above wouldn't hurt, and would probably help. But on its own, I don't think it does much of anything from what I've seen.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

I agree on the watering and that's what I've done. I've increased watering *time* by 25% but the frequency is still the same. I think the key cause for me is a lawn that's too thick but who knows?

Honestly, lawn fungus is the most confusing topic I've seen and the counter opinions is worse than the health industry lol.


----------



## Bumpy Lawn (Jul 5, 2019)

I've made it all season with great success. That is until this past week. 
I've been applying fert every four weeks .4# per 1000, watering only enough to keep the grass green(about 1" of total moisture per week- including rainfall)and allowing the soil to dry. Mowing every two to three days. It has been working well. Right as the drought had hit its worst I was mowing at 3.5". The nomix lawn is thick and lush and rust yet again struck it down As was mentioned above, that may be the problem. I trimmed the lawn Wednesday to 3" to help the lawn keep a faster growth rate. Yesterday I dethatched, aerated, lawn vac'd and overseeded. All to increase airflow and repair thinning areas. This next season my plan is to aerate in the late spring and dethatch in the fall while keeping my fert at the same rate as it appeared to work very well compared to past seasons. I've lived here for four years and every year has been a humbling learning experience regarding rust/fungus. I believe, for this lawn, I am on the correct track.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> I think most of us here do. I keep propaconazole and azoxystrobin on cycle here all summer. I've still had rust this year. My mower still has a nice nacho-cheesy color on the black deck as I type this. Lawn is largely recovered though. Looks like the foliar propaconazole got it.


How long did it take for the prop to start working? I applied it this morning, should I notice a difference soon or do you still have to wait for it to grow out an cut it?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

You just have to let it grow out now. Hopefully it will not spread anymore. That's really how you know if the propiconazole worked.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> You just have to let it grow out now. Hopefully it will not spread anymore. That's really how you know if the propiconazole worked.


Awesome okay! I'll continue with AMS and bag my clippings than! Hopefully she worked


----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

i got hit with some rust spots recently. There is probably more but I've identified it in a few select areas where it stay shadier. I just used a hose end sprayer bayer fungus on those spots and area. However I used a pgr a couple weeks. Propiconazole I know has some pgr effects. Did I mess up and will it interfere with the pgr I used or if I use more pgr in the future.


----------



## Nikegolf1224 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jonslawn said:


> Has anyone got any experience with Lawn fungus. I feel like I've got it pretty bad, at least enough to notice my lawn is lighter than my neighbours now. (Both of which use a company and laid fertilizer down two weeks ago). I applied some nitrogen via foliar last night and it's been raining all day. Hoping the sun will bring out the dark green again but it's making me pull my hair out in the mean time as last week it looked darker than my neighbours.
> 
> I've seen posts on to add nitrogen an let it grow out but not sure if anyone has a better idea.
> 
> The photo with the lawn stripes was 8 days ago and the other front lawn photo is today.


The second pic looks like a fungus, maybe brown spot. The other pics like the first pic just looks like dormant grass


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

So I have been continuing to bag my lawn clippings the past few cuts. Have had our hottest week this past week. I applied some ppz 10 days ago and noticing the yellow/ dormant look throughout my lawn. It's still one of the nicer lawns in the street but from up close you can really see the colour blemish and makes me cringe. But my last two cuts I have not had any of the nacho orange on my mower so I am curious if that would mean it's been cured and that's just what's left growing out or if I should apply a second dose. I applied the first at the curative rate of 2oz per 1000 an it says 14-28 days just confused on if that's 14 days at curative rate or if I should wait maybe 28 days. Don't want to damage lawn!


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

If you don't have high temps, go with the 14 day interval.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

doverosx said:


> If you don't have high temps, go with the 14 day interval.


Curative or preventative at this point?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Jonslawn said:


> doverosx said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't have high temps, go with the 14 day interval.
> ...


Curative if you still see the fungus is active. Don't do this on a hot day. My neighbor's lawn service seemingly turned his lawn orange by putting down fungicide on a very hot day.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

Definitely keep up with curative. You want to knock it out the first time!


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Yah I did curative the first time but now we've had a week of hot humid days and lots of clouds so perfect recipe for fungus and for the next week all the same weather!

Looks like it's bad in the back yard again but I haven't had the rust dust on my mower the last two or three cuts so I'm hoping it's "cured" just growing out what's left of it.


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

So to confirm.
With all the humidity and clouds this past week or so my rust fungus is back. Not crazy but went from a few cuts no rust on my mower to now a slight amount this mornings cut! I applied ppz on the 7th not sure if I should apply another curative rate possibly next week when this heat dies off or should I be waiting longer? It says 14-28 days just not sure if the 2oz per 1000 I applied for curative on the 7th should be done 28 days apart or 14 if another curative rate?


----------



## Pheo (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey neighbour. Sounds like I'm just up the 401 from you in zone 6a, and rust is really doing a number on my lawn this year. Mind if I ask where you sourced your ppz? Tried to order some yesterday on seed world and seedranch (same company from what I can tell) but neither lets you pick Canada as a shipping destination anymore.

First post, but longtime lurker. Had to join to commiserate on this one though!


----------



## Jonslawn (Apr 30, 2021)

Pheo said:


> Hey neighbour. Sounds like I'm just up the 401 from you in zone 6a, and rust is really doing a number on my lawn this year. Mind if I ask where you sourced your ppz? Tried to order some yesterday on seed world and seedranch (same company from what I can tell) but neither lets you pick Canada as a shipping destination anymore.
> 
> First post, but longtime lurker. Had to join to commiserate on this one though!


Hey neighbour! 
You just ruined my day lol I just checked out seed world as well an your correct! That's where I was ordering from as well!

Next option really would be wait until next weekend when the temps lower a little and spray some AMS or urea an get the grass growing long and chop it off. 
Apply some compost from a top soil place apparantly that helps long term getting the right nutrients into your soils so it can battle it off next year and the year after.

Hopefully we can find another source to get the AMERICAN stuff soon!


----------

